# (not yet another thread about) purebreed puppy ?



## Wesson (Feb 24, 2013)

sorry... 

My name is Wesson... i'm an 8 weeks old female. I'm told I'm a purebred but I don't have any paperwork. I was adopted yesterday by one little boy and an even younger little girl. They will love me either way, purebred or not. I know it's not possible to say 100%, but do I look a purebred to you ? :help:

_ *** Removed by ADMIN - Oversized pic. *** _


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Wesson you are a very pretty girl whether you are pure bred or not. If I had to guess I would say you are. Please tell your family that one day they will look back and laugh at all the stuff you are going to do now and in the future


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes he does


----------



## glinny (Sep 14, 2011)

Those laser eyes look purebred to me.


----------



## Wesson (Feb 24, 2013)

_ *** Removed by ADMIN - Oversized pic. *** _


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Yes Wesson, you look like a pure-bred Sable GSD.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Looks purebred, why did they say she's not?


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

so cute.. looks PB to me


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Definitely, and really cute, too!


----------



## Wesson (Feb 24, 2013)

thank you so much for your kind words... believe it or not this grumpy old guy evwry one calls "Dad" or "Daddy" (depending if they want something or not) put me to work first day I'm at my new home? ! he wanted me to obey at some silly words like "come" or "don't bite" ! I'm a puppy dog did you notice? he's not the sharpest imho... I will try to rmake him take notice later on by peeing on the kitchen floor or by eating his left slipper. .. i'll keep you all posted.


----------



## Wesson (Feb 24, 2013)

*Wesson is one year old !*

Here is Wesson today !


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Grew up beautiful!


----------



## Wesson (Feb 24, 2013)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Grew up beautiful!


Thank you ! On the background on the porch one can witness the remains of a white flower pot left outside... the plant didnt stand a chance either...


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

Wesson said:


> Here is Wesson today !


Whoa! All I see is a purebred GSD!! Congrats!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Let me just say "Wow"!!

Gorgeous GSD. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sarah1366 (Nov 3, 2013)

What a beauty love sables 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Beautiful!!! Surely the potted plant was but a distraction to her jaw-dropping gorgeousness! Shes did what she had to do . . .


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

...oops sorry he was a she-but she's definitely purebred-nice dog!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Looks pure to me  I have a GSD bitch named Wesson


----------



## Motorsport247 (Sep 13, 2012)

*Cute!*

Too cute!!!!!


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

I didn't care if he was a purebred puppy and I don't care if he's a purebred adult. He's beautiful.


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

Mac's Mom said:


> I didn't care if he was a purebred puppy and I don't care if he's a purebred adult. He's beautiful.


Very!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## missus_e (Dec 25, 2013)

Looks purebred to me. Adorable, either way. I hope you stick around and share more pictures!


----------

